# Does anybody have a 3D printer?



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

The company that made my router fence is out of business and I need some replacement inserts. Approximately 6" by 3" and 1/2" thick. 
If someone would care to tackle this, please PM me and we can discuss it further. 
Pictures with exact dimensions can be provided. I'm not even close to proficient with CAD or Sketchup.
Thank you for your consideration.


----------



## Heath (Nov 14, 2008)

I do, Gene!


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Hey Heath. Tell me what you need. I can send you a sample .
Thanks, buddy.


----------



## Heath (Nov 14, 2008)

Start with pictures and measurements. You can email me - [email protected]


----------



## Carloz (Oct 12, 2016)

There is whole bunch of 3d printing services. Sculpteo example print anything for you from any material including gold and platinum. Their prices are reasonable.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

OK, Heath. Ill get some pics….hopefully today. If not, it'll be friday.
Thanks again.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Heath, tried to e mail you. Server tells me the address is wrong?????

There was a problem!
The recipient info doesn't seem quite right. Please look it over and try again.


----------



## Heath (Nov 14, 2008)

Weird. I just checked that email account before coming here. Did you copy and paste or type it out? Try it again…

[email protected]

If that doesn't work, try [email protected]


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

Yo Heath, can I sell these addies to some spammers? JK ;-)


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

I copied and pasted. I'll try it typing it.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

I copied and pasted. I'll try it typing it.

It went.


----------

